# Anti Info



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I am just trying to find out more about antidepressants as it is something I am looking into about asking my doctor about to try to help with my depression. I am just wondering about side effects, how well they actually work and how long one must stay on them etc. If someone could help me out by filling me in that would be great.


----------



## staceyhartt (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi, I am new here. I was just told I have IBS, but I would like to let you know that I am on Zoloft, an anti dep. I have been on it now for 2 yrs and it does work, I can cope with things much better, I do not get stressed out as much and find myself calmer. The thing is they do take a while to work, I was told about 4-6 weeks before you see improvements in yourself. StacetNS, Canada


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

So how did you end up recieving the drug? Did you have to go through counselling as well. I would like to try to meds and I absolutly hate counselling. I do not want to bring it up to the doctor if they are going to send me for counselling. I would rather keep fighting the battle of depression


----------

